# Okay, I'm Clearly Nuts



## Ian Farlow (Feb 27, 2008)

I just bought a 15" MacBook Pro 2.4 (the brand spanking new version released yesterday). What in the world am I doing... :shock:


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 27, 2008)

Congratulations Ian!  Well deserved, I'm sure!


----------



## RipIt (Feb 27, 2008)

Ian, could you give me your best impression of the LED Display.

I will be returning a MBP that is yet to be delivered (Saturday) in exchange for the new 17 and am still pondering the extra $1'' for the LED display. Ive never seen one.

Thanks


----------



## rcannonp (Feb 27, 2008)

I had a first gen MBP with the fluorescent screen. I sold it to a friend and bought a newer one with an LED screen. The fluorescent screens are dimmer and take a while to warm up when you turn them on. If I was given a choice I would definitely go with an LED screen.


----------



## RipIt (Feb 27, 2008)

Good to know, thanks for your input.

Did you notice any other differences from a vieiwing/working standpoint.

Such as color/clarity. It wouldnt be a main working or color correction machine but nonetheless it will be used extensively. Right now what concerns me is the hi resolution of the LED screen on the 17inch model. Sure I could reduce the resolution via preferences but I have not seen good results on any monitor that run something other than native.

Before someone says go look at one - The Apple Store here doesnt have the 17inch (LED) yet.


----------



## rcannonp (Feb 27, 2008)

The brightness is the main thing. If I'm in brighter environments, I can see the screen better now. I saw my old MBP the other day and was surprised at how dim it looked. It was the first generation of MBPs though. The fluorescent screens on the latest models may be better than those on the original ones. As far as color goes, It's been a while since I had both models side by side with the screens profiled. Both of them have better color than I expected them to, but they still aren't as good as an external monitor.


----------



## Richard Earney (Feb 28, 2008)

You won't want to read this then 

http://www.macrumors.com/2''8/'2/27/next-macbook-and-macbook-pro-updates-in-june/


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 28, 2008)

There's always something new round the corner - I've come to the conclusion that if I need it now, just do it!


----------



## Ian Farlow (Mar 10, 2008)

RipIt said:


> Ian, could you give me your best impression of the LED Display.
> 
> I will be returning a MBP that is yet to be delivered (Saturday) in exchange for the new 17 and am still pondering the extra $1'' for the LED display. Ive never seen one.
> 
> Thanks



I don't know how I missed your question, so sorry for the delay. My only other experience with Mac laptops was a MacBook, and it had a glossy screen. So, it's difficult for me to say if I like the MBP screen better because it is matte, or because it is LED backlit. In either case, though, I am really enjoying the MBP. Very nice machine with a great, clear screen that is easy to read.

Calibration seemed to go smoothly, as well, something that I could never get right with the MacBook. There are some very heated discussion on glossy screens versus matte screens, and I don't have the energy to get into that here, but I can tell you from experience that the results of calibration on the MBP is obviously better (for me) that it was on the MB. I had a hard time getting used to the glossy screen of the MB, and sitting at the MBP feels like I am sitting at a small version of my ACD, if that makes sense.


----------



## theturninggate (Mar 10, 2008)

I've got a 15" MBP released last June (LED, non-glossy) and I love it. The LED screen beats the pants off the LCD on my old Powerbook. It's clearer and brighter, and the old LCD is painful to look at by comparison.

Ian, you're going to be very happy with the new purchase. Congratulations!


----------



## Ian Farlow (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks. Loving it so far.


----------



## RipIt (Mar 10, 2008)

I am pleased with my decision to return the 17in and go with a 15in LED multi touch pad and all that good stuff.
One thing I, and others, have noticed is the drop shadows from the OS and those created in Photoshop do not display as smoothly as a dekstop display will. They end abruptly.
Not a major issue if one is not  doing design work but just something to note. I have yet to compare it in that respect to a LCD MBP.

Glossy was never a consideration for me.


----------



## Ian Farlow (Mar 10, 2008)

RipIt;1'152 said:
			
		

> I am pleased with my decision to return the 17in and go with a 15in LED multi touch pad and all that good stuff.
> One thing I, and others, have noticed is the drop shadows from the OS and those created in Photoshop do not display as smoothly as a dekstop display will. They end abruptly.
> Not a major issue if one is not  doing design work but just something to note. I have yet to compare it in that respect to a LCD MBP.
> 
> Glossy was never a consideration for me.



Hm... I hadn't noticed this. I'll take a look tomorrow and see.


----------

